# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > Older D&D/AD&D and Other Systems > WoD I'm GMing Mage The Awakening 2e for the first time

## Asmotherion

As I said in the title, I'm GMing Mage The Awakening 2e for the first time tonight. I'd appreciate any advice on how to run things smoothly, and also any tips, charts and other stuff that might prove useful. 

I'm an experianced GM in general, but it's my first time GMing a World of Darkness Game. 

Also, if you happen to have a cheat sheet feel free to share it, as I've been trying to search engine for one and didn't find any. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

http://www.voidstate.com/rpg/mage-spell-helper/#/

Hopefully this helps

----------


## Asmotherion

> http://www.voidstate.com/rpg/mage-spell-helper/#/
> 
> Hopefully this helps


Thank you!!! :)

----------

